# Antibiotics for child with uti



## northernmonkey (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi,

My dd is 17 months old and has been prescribed trimethoprim for a uti. The gp has prescribed based on a dip test result - she advised me that there are signs of a slight infection and the urine sample will be sent to the lab tomorrow for full testing.

When I collected the prescription, the pharmacist queried whether the medicine was being prescribed for the treatment or prevention of infection, because the dose (2.5ml twice a day) was lower than would usually be prescribed for treatment for a 1 year old. He rang the gp who confirmed that the dose she had stated was what she wanted prescribed.  Is this still sufficient to treat an infection?  Also, I gave dd the first dose at 5.30pm and would like to give her the second dose tonight as she has been thoroughly miserable today.  How soon can I give her the next dose?

Many thanks.


----------

